# My journey to leanness :)



## spooky (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok, Here's the start of my new journal and my new healthy track. Thanks to Jodi's help (you are awesome) I've been able to calculate out my carbs, proteins, etc. 

Here's a list of the food I ate today. I think I did pretty good, if I say so myself. This was the first day of measuring out food and I did awesome!  

Meal 1-6:30am

1/2 c oats w/ 3/4 scoop protein powder
2 eggs
1/2 c berries

399.5 cals 26C/31P/13.5F

Meal 2-9:30am

sugar free jello cup
protein shake w/ 2 scoops protein, 1T natural pb, 1 c soymilk (I know this is bad...I'm going to use water from now on)

390 cals 19C/48P/14F

Meal 3-12:15pm

1/2 can tuna w/ 1/2 T mayo
1/2 c cottage cheese
1 low fat hot dog

305 calories 6C/35P/15.75F

Meal 4-5:45pm

4oz ground turkey w/ spices
1 1/2 c spinach/romaine/salad
1T Newman's dressing
1/4 c cottage cheese
1/2 plum tomato

286.5 cals 5C/30P/17.25F

Meal 5-9:30pm

protein shake w/ 1 3/4 scoop protein powder, 1T heavy cream, 1 1/2 c sliced strawberries

282.5 cals 24C/29.5P/11.25F

Daily Totals:

Calories: 1663.5
Carbs: 80
Protein: 173.5
Fat: 71.75

and I'm suppossed to be at 1708 cals, 180P, 85C, and 72F

So, overall I think I did really good and I'm right where I should be.


----------



## spooky (Jun 9, 2003)

Tell me what you guys think or if I should make any changes to my meals.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spooky *_
> Thanks to Jodi's help
> 
> *Your welcome  *
> ...


----------



## spooky (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for the tips Jodi.  For meal 5, I got 5.25c from the protein mix, 1 carb from the heavy cream, and 17.5 carbs from the strawberries. 

Now that I think about it, I forgot to add the heavy cream to my shake last night. Oops!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spooky *_
> Thanks for the tips Jodi.  For meal 5, I got 5.25c from the protein mix, 1 carb from the heavy cream, and 17.5 carbs from the strawberries.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I forgot to add the heavy cream to my shake last night. Oops!


Whats the macro's on your protein powder?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi spooky!


----------



## spooky (Jun 10, 2003)

*Here are the meals so far that I have planned for today...*

Meal 1-6:30am

1 egg
2 slices low fat bacon
1/2 c oats w/ 3/4 scoop protein

Total: 357/25c/30p/16.5f

Meal 2-9:30

2 scoops protein powder
2T heavy cream

Total: 280/8c/32p/13f

Meal 3-12:15pm

3/4 can tuna w/ 1/2 T mayo
1 medium apple
1T pb

Total: 343.5/24c/28.5p/14f

Am I doing ok so far?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Here are the meals so far that I have planned for today...*



> _*Originally posted by spooky *_
> Meal 1-6:30am
> 
> 1 egg
> ...


----------



## spooky (Jun 10, 2003)

Since I'm only having 5 meals instead of 6, is it ok then to go over a little bit at every meal, so I meet my requirements?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

No, I want you to work your way into it.


----------



## spooky (Jun 10, 2003)

ok  

And thanks everyone for the welcomes.


----------



## spooky (Jun 11, 2003)

I did REALLY bad yesterday.  I was fine up until  meal 4, then I just had to cheat because I was SO hungry. 

For meal 4 yesterday, I make chicken and shrimp fried rice w/ 4oz shrimp, 1/2 piece chicken breast, 1/2 egg, 1/2 c brown rice, soy sauce, onions and spices. Here is the break down on that:

275/32.5c/39.5p/4f

I know I had WAY too much protein, but I LOVE shrimp!  

After I had that, I ate a 1/2 of a grapefruit, which put my carbs up to 45.5. And after that, I went and got some frozed yogurt. 

 Frozen yougurt is horrible and they give you ALOT for just one scoop! I didn't realize how bad it was until I added it up (I had about 1-1/2 cups)...270 cals/9f (and this was 96% fat free)/69C/12p.  I'm SO bad! 

Does anyone else get the urge to cheat and how do you control it!?! I feel like I'm always starving even though I eat all my meals. 

Oh yeah, I also had 1/4 can tuna before I went to bed.


----------



## spooky (Jun 11, 2003)

Here's what I have planned so far for meals 1-3. 

Meal 1-6:30am

1 egg
2 strips bacon ( I know that this is a NO NO, but it just doesn't make sense for me to throw it away and waste $$$)
1/3 c oats
1/4 apple
3/4 scoop protein ( I just got some new protein powder yesterday and it has more protein per scoop that the old powder that I had) 

372/23c/34p/11.5f

Meal 2-9:30am

1 1/4 scoop protein powder
2T heavy cream
water

237.5/4.5c/28.5p/11.25f

Meal 3-12:15pm

1/2 can tuna
2 egg whites
1 egg
3/4 T mayo
1/4 apple

282/6c/30p/13f

I have some ground turkey that I'm gonna make for dinner, but I don't know what else to make with it...any ideas?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Looks good but your right I don't like the bacon. 

Meal 4??


----------



## spooky (Jun 11, 2003)

I haven't planned out meal 4 (dinner) yet cuz I'm not quite sure what to make. I have some ground turkey and I'll probably make some veggies. And my meal 5 is going to be a protein shake w/ flax oil.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spooky *_
> I haven't planned out meal 4 (dinner) yet cuz I'm not quite sure what to make. I have some ground turkey and I'll probably make some veggies. And my meal 5 is going to be a protein shake w/ flax oil.


Make it into a stirfry.  Mushrooms, onions, broccoli, a little reduced sodium soy sauce, ground turkey.  If your allowed a carb throw in 1/2 C. Brown Rice.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

You can also add chile peppers or jalapenos. It can be mock chili if you add in paprika and salt free chili powder.


----------



## spooky (Jun 12, 2003)

*I have to go to a Mexican restaurant...*

I know that I should get something healthy, like chix fajitas, but I'd also like to get cheese and sour cream on it...

Is it ok to combine meal 4 and 5 so I can eat more? I know that I'll probably go over my grams anyways...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

No its not.  Because then you'll be eating too much and your body will store what it doesn't use as fat.  Then by not eating again for a while it slows your metabolism down so your body will hold onto it for even longer.


----------



## Victoria (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spooky *_
> 
> 
> Meal 2-9:30am
> ...



Hi spooky, sorry, im in everyones journals today. 

is everyone allowed sugar free jello?

They make sugar free candy, too... is that allowed?


----------



## spooky (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't know if everyone is allowed it or if they eat it, but I do.  Its only 10 cals, 1 carb, no fat and no protein. So, I don't see why you couldn't, as long as you add it in to your daily totals.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

You should not have jello everday.  It would be best if you saved it and had it every now and then to help curb the sugar cravings.


----------



## spooky (Jun 13, 2003)

The jello is actually 10 cals, 0 carbs, 0 fat and 1 protein.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

I understand but I think you should still save it for days you need it.


----------



## spooky (Jun 13, 2003)

I know.  I don't have it that often anyways.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Its not that its bad for you its just that I think its something to save and look forward to having when you really start feeling like your gonna cheat.  That way it helps satisfy the some of the sugah cravings.


----------



## spooky (Jun 13, 2003)

I see...good point.


----------



## spooky (Jun 15, 2003)

I did SO bad this weekend. Everything I ate went downhill since Friday night. 

I had a chicken ranchero sandwich for dinner on Friday, then Saturday I was volunteering all day so I ate crap all day long. Bagels, fruit, cheese coffee cake, coffee, chips, cookies.  I knew that I shouldnt've ate all that, but I had no other choice since thats all they had and I was STARVING!!! 

Today I had chinese food for lunch, then a protein shake after my work out, then I had to go to a family get together for Father's Day, so I had an italian beef sandwich, fruit, green bean casserole, and a cupcake and half a piece of cheesecake. 

I think I'm going to grab another protein shake now before I go to bed. 

So, this weekend was a BIG cheat weekend. I don't plan on doing this every weekend, but this weekend was a little different since I wasn't home most of the weekend.

Does anyone else every have cheat days?

I'm thinking about getting those "cheat candy bars"...I think they're called Detour. Has anyone ever had these? Are they any good?


----------



## spooky (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok...It's been awhile since I've been on here. I've been so busy that I haven't had time for anything else hardly. (Work, school, etc.)  Anyways, I've been somewhat sticking to my plan, but I'm having a problem with carbs. Its been really hard for me to stick the amount of carbs that I'm suppossed to have. I don't go over TOO much, but maybe about 15-40. So, I guess thats bad.  

I'm also not hitting my protein requirements. How much "aftificial" protein is suppossed to make up your protein intake? 50%?  

What are some other carbs besides brown rice and sweet potatos that are ok?


----------



## spooky (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok, now I'm really going to buckle down and get back on track. Here's what I ate/am going to eat today

meal 1
1/3 c oats
1/2 c frozen peaches
1 scoop protein powder
water

meal 2
water
2 scoops protein powder
2 T heavy cream

meal 3
2 corn tortillas
4 oz lean ground beef
1/4 c low fat mozzarella cheese
1 peanut butter and choc chip cookie
.5 oz beef jerkey

meal 4
1.5 scoops protein
water
3/4 T flax oil

meal 5
1 c salad
1 egg
1/2 T Newman's dressing
2 oz salmon
1 oz hard cheese

TOTALS:
1675 Cals
69 fat
83 carbs
174 protein  

I'm proud of myself today.  I did good.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spooky *_
> Ok...It's been awhile since I've been on here. I've been so busy that I haven't had time for anything else hardly. (Work, school, etc.)  Anyways, I've been somewhat sticking to my plan, but I'm having a problem with carbs. Its been really hard for me to stick the amount of carbs that I'm suppossed to have. I don't go over TOO much, but maybe about 15-40. So, I guess thats bad.
> 
> I'm also not hitting my protein requirements. How much "aftificial" protein is suppossed to make up your protein intake? 50%?
> ...


Welcome Back!  

Protein - 2 shakes per day is good.  The rest should come from real food.

Carb:  Oats, Steel Cut oats (my new fav), sweet potatos, brown rice, legumes, grapefruit, apples, berries, peaches, nectarines and if you must absolutely have to have bread make it Whole Grain.


----------



## spooky (Jul 24, 2003)

OK, So I revised meal 5 a little, since my salad was no good anymore. I had just 3 oz of salmon and 1 egg. 

Meal 6 was

1 oz hard cheese
1/2 oz almonds
1 snackwells cookie 

So my new totals are 1719cals/73f/88c/181p-right on track!


----------



## spooky (Jul 24, 2003)

Here's my workout...I did biceps and triceps today

bicep curl 
2x10@35
1x6@35

incline curl
2x7@20
1x8@20

hammer curls
2x7@15
1x6@15

preacher curl
1x10@30
1x8@30
1x6@30

dips
1x10@50
2x10@45

push downs
3x10@35

extensions
2x10@25
1x4@25

Is this workout ok?


----------



## spooky (Sep 29, 2003)

I've been doing ok, but haven't been keeping on track. 

I think my problem isn't having any kind of workout plan or meal plans. 

Here's my meals for today: 

Meal 1:
1.5 C Corn Chex
1 C Milk
1 Piece Raspberry Danish

Meal 2:
1 C Salad
1.5 T Newman's Dressing
1 Can Tuna

Meal 3:
1.5 Scoops Protein

Meal 4:
4 oz Cod Fish
1 Svg Veggies in Light Cheese Sauce
1 T Butter
2/3 C Brown Rice
Klondike Ice Cream Sandwich 

Meal 5: 
1.5 T Natural PB
1.5 Scoops Protein
1.5 C Soy Milk

Totals: Cal~1614  C~133  F~49  P~152


----------

